# Recent Report of Someone Using Transitions for $250



## Grammarhero (Aug 4, 2020)

might be able to negotiate down to $250.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 4, 2020)

I think the $250 is only available for those who purchased in certain states.  I want to say Arizona or something like that.  I am not sure it is a negotiation thing and it may only be certain resorts in AZ.

skimming through some info, it might be part of a settlement that the AG of AZ brought against Diamond and apply to owners who bought in AZ between certain years.


----------



## pierrepierre (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, Transitions has something to do where the contract was purchased.  The ones purchased in Arizona were at a cost of $250.00 per contract, and Nevada were to be $1,000.00 per contract, all being purchased thru Diamond.  However, in an email - which I saved and printed - I was quoted $250.00 per contract by check.....$250.00 per contract by credit card!  It was that one email I saved, that saved me some money!  I had to show them the email, and they honored it.  We had multiple contracts so I was fortunate.


----------

